# Propiedades y usos del lubricante WD 40



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2010)

No tengo nada que ver con esa empresa , de todas maneras si a algún administrador le parece spam . . . pues que lo bote a Mode.inc 

Yo tuve mala experiencia con ese producto  , lo había comprado en una exposición del automovil dónde había un stand con un motor de Ford Falcon montado en un banco , y le llenaban la tapa del distribuidor de agua , sumergian el rotor en agua , los capuchones de las bujías estaban desplazados así que entonces mojaban las bujias con un jarrito. Rociaban todo con ese aerosol , rearmaban y le daban marcha nuevamente. Salía carísimo ya que en aquel entonces era importado , lo compro , llego a mi casa , corro los capuchones , saco la tapa y el rotor , le echo agua por todos lados , lleno la tapa de agua sumerjo el rotor . . . ya le iba a echar el aerosol cuando pensé , primero pruebo así  , rearmo , le doy arranque y arranca !  , pensé que no lo había mojado lo suficiente , así que vuelta a remojar . . . y vuelve a arrancar  , buéh . . . le echo el aerosol para "desplazar la humedad" y que quede bién protejido  . Lo armo y NO VOLVIÓ A ARRANCAR :enfadado: . Tuve que lavar todo con thinner :enfadado:. En el baño tengo un extractor , para que no se llene el baño de vapor y hongos y para no chocarse contra un muro si alguien entró antes a hacer lo segundo . Buéh , el interruptor andaba medio dudoso y había que cargosearlo un poco , le echo el aerosol pensé  . . . no andubo más  Ahora que leo éste "informe" hasta se me ocurren otros nuevos usos para el producto .



Propiedades y usos del lubricante WD 40

***(AEROSOL)***


Un domingo a la mañana, me levanté bien temprano y salí a buscar el diario, pude ver alguien había pintado con pintura en aerosol color rojo la camioneta nueva color beige de mi vecino. Lo desperté para darle la mala noticia. Al verla, por supuesto se enojó mucho y nos quedamos mirándola sin saber qué hacer. Decidimos que nada había que hacer hasta el día siguiente (lunes), ya que los negocios estaban cerrados. Luego apareció un vecino, quien evaluó la situación y dijo que iba a buscar su WD 40 para solucionar el inconveniente. Y adivinen que! La limpió completamente sin afectar la pintura original. 

Nos impresionó. ¿WD 40? ¿Quién lo hubiera pensado? 
Water Displacement 40 (WD 40). 

Este producto empezó a ser estudiado en búsqueda de uno para desengrasar y prevenir la corrosión en componentes de misiles. WD 40 fue creado en 1953 por tres (3) técnicos en la Compañía de Cohetes Químicos San Diego. Su nombre proviene del proyecto de búsqueda de un “repelente del agua” (Water Displacement en inglés). Lo consiguieron al probar por 40ma.. vez la fórmula, por ello WD 40. 

La compañía CORVAIR la compró a granel para proteger los componentes de misiles ATLAS: 
KE EAST (uno de los técnicos originales) dice que no hay nada en el WD 40 que sea dañino para el ser humano puesto que está compuesto por aceite de pescado. Cuando leas la parte de la puerta de vidrio/plástico de la bañera/ducha, probalo. Este es el primer producto que verdaderamente limpia las manchas de agua de estas puertas corredizas. Es un milagro. También probala en tu cocina. Queda más limpia que de nueva.. 

01-Protege la oxidación de la plata..
02-Quita la brea que se pega en los vehículos.
03-Limpia y lubrica las cuerdas de guitarra, etc.
04-Da a los pisos aspecto de recién encerados, sin ser resbaladizos.
05-Aleja las moscas y mosquitos del ganado.
06-Repara y limpia pizarrones.
07-Limpia manchas de lápiz labial.
08-Afloja cierres de ropa endurecidos.
09-Desenreda cadenas de joyería y bijouterie.
10-Quita manchas de piletas de acero inoxidable.
11-Limpia manchas de parrillas para asados.
12-Evita la oxidación de macetas de cerámica y terracota.
13-Quita manchas de tomate de la ropa.
14-Mantiene a las puertas de duchas/bañeras libres de manchas de agua..
15-Disimula rayaduras en pisos cerámicos y de mármol.
16-Ayuda en la lubricación de tijeras.
17-Lubrica bisagras de puertas (casa, vehículos, etc.).
18-Quita manchas de zapatos de los pisos.
19-Limpia las manchas que dejan los insectos en los vehículos al golpear contra ellos en la carretera y que arruinan la pintura.
20- Mejora la superficie de deslizamiento en toboganes.
21-Lubrica ejes de cortadoras de césped.
22-Lubrica hamacas, toboganes y subibajas.
23-Lubrica marcos de ventanas corredizas.
24-Lubrica los sistemas de aperturas de paraguas.
25-Repara y limpia tableros de cuero de vehículos y paragolpes de vinilo.
26-Repara y limpia portaequipajes de vehículos.
27-Lubrica ejes de ventiladores y extractores eléctricos.
28-Lubrica ruedas dentadas y cadenas de bicicletas, motos, etc.
29-Lubrica correas de lavarropas, secadores, etc.
30-Evita la oxidación de serruchos, hojas de sierra y otras herramientas.
31-Limpia la grasa de los hornos de cocina..
32-Evita que se empañen los espejos.
33-Lubrica aparatos ortopédicos.
34-Usado como repelente de pájaros en balcones, etc. (Odian su olor).
35-Quita el pegamento de cintas adhesivas.
36-Algunas personas lo usan como loción anti-reumática..
37-Ídem a 19.
38-Protege a la Estatua de la Libertad de factores climáticos, etc.
39-Atrae a los peces. Pulverice sobre carnadas y señuelos.
40-Quemaduras y picaduras. Sirve para aliviar el dolor en quemaduras de la piel. Saca el aguijón y alivia el dolor en picaduras de insectos.
41-Es muy bueno para quitar manchas de crayones de paredes. Pulverizar sobre la mancha y limpiar con paño limpio.
42-Si lavaste y secaste ropa que por error incluía un tubo de lápiz labial y manchaste todo, pulveriza sobre las manchas abundantemente y listo, las manchas se van.
43-Si pulverizas sobre la tapa del distribuidor de tu vehículo, desplazará el agua/humedad y permitirá que arranque.
44-Sirve para limpiar y lubricar armas de fuego.
45-Afloja tuercas y tornillos oxidados.
46-Es bueno para quemaduras de la piel. Quita el dolor y cura sin dejar cicatrices. 

Recuerda que es aceite de pescado


----------



## rascueso (Nov 23, 2010)

supero al aloe vera


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 23, 2010)

Viví engañado!!!

Hidrocarburos, que patraña!


----------



## Dano (Nov 23, 2010)

Tienen que entrar a la página oficial y bajarse un PDF sobre los 2000 usos posibles para el WD40, uno mas pavo que el otro...


----------



## pandacba (Nov 25, 2010)

Descubri dos productos siendo jefe de mantenimiento en una epresa grabica, por un lado el loctite lub, y por otro un producto similar realizado por una compañia local que lo distribuye en todo el pais yaryura e hijos, el producto se llama TF-Lub, tiene un perfume que no parece que estuviste con un lubricante, es a base d teflón, deja una pelicula fina y seca muy resfaladiza, incorpora un desengrasante, un desincrustante y tiene mil usos, no ataca los plasticos, no mancha, no deja feo olor ahh y tambien es dexosidane, recuerdo mi jefe que viene al taller resuelto a cortar un candado Acytra que estuvo mucho teimpeo expuesto al agua y esa mañana se nego a abrir, antes que lo destruya, me llevo mi aerososol, le echo por la avertrura de la llave y este abrio perfectamente....

En otra oportunidad estabamos reparando una guillotina para papel y el lugar donde estuvo puesta la platina se ve que habia un par de goteras y se oxido, lo limpiamos pero quedo una mancha marrón que afeaba la platina para el colmo en el lugar que más se veia, pasamos una lija bien finita con kerosene y nada, estaba poroosa y mi ayudante dice y si  pruebo con el TF-LUB, y lo miro dale, proba capaz que ese la saca, asi hizo aplico el lubricante y paso una lija finita como antes y la mancha desaparecio

El locite mencionado es similar y estos dos mil veces mejor que el WD40


----------



## Cacho (Nov 25, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Descubri dos productos siendo jefe de mantenimiento en una epresa grabica, por un lado el loctite lub, y por otro un producto similar realizado por una compañia local que lo distribuye en todo el pais yaryura e hijos, el producto se llama TF, lub [...] estos dos mil veces mejor que el WD40


Buen dato, no los conocía. Voy a ver si consigo alguno de esos, que por más que no lo necesite ahora, siempre es bueno tener algo así a mano.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ene 23, 2012)

Yo uso para TODO el WD40... hasta para freír las milanesas!  

Para mi es el mejor producto que hay. Es increíble como deja los plásticos resecos, la cuerina, las gomas... todo, renueva absolutamente todo.

Lo uso a diario para limpiar la moto con la franela. Le paso a todos lados, excepto al tablero porque queda grasoso (es acrílico transparente y queda borroso). La verdad es que si hay que encontrarle utilidades al producto... se puede estar toda una vida, y seguirían apareciendo más items...

Más que para aceitar lo uso para limpiar... Para mi es espectacular. 

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 23, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Yo uso para TODO el WD40... hasta para freír las milanesas!
> 
> Para mi es el mejor producto que hay. Es increíble como deja los plásticos resecos, la cuerina, las gomas... todo, renueva absolutamente todo.
> 
> ...



Recientemente, restauré unos Binding post con el WEDE40 . Le quita lo verdoso a las conexiones viejas. Ya que lijarlo, quitaría la capa plateada de esas conexiones. 

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2012)

Le hubieras puesto estas pastitas a las conecciones 

http://www.walkeraudio.com/E-SST.html

CLICK HERE (PDF1).

CLICK HERE (PDF2).

Total . . .  ¿ Cuaaaaaaaaaaaaaanto podría costar ?


----------



## Tavo (Ene 23, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Le hubieras puesto estas pastitas a las conecciones
> 
> http://www.walkeraudio.com/E-SST.html
> 
> ...



  

Noooooooo!!! sos un HDMP!!!   

Mañana mismo estoy haciendo el encargo, me compro dos de esos pomitos...


----------



## jol45 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hola 
    Ademas de otros aplicaciones, lo uso para limpiar, e incluso cuando tengo las manos engrasadas y aceitadas, las lavo primero con WD40 y despues con jabon con buen resultado.
          Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 6, 2012)

Correcto, diluye las grasas pesadas. Con el WD40 quito la pasta de silicón que traen los amplificadores en los transistores.


----------



## fabio1 (Feb 6, 2012)

y donde se consigue??


----------

